# Need help with a formula for Theta



## village idiot (23 December 2011)

can any options guru or mathematics guru help with this please;

in the formula for Theta, what does the N'   as in N'(d1) mean, and is there an excel function for it? 

To be clear, I am asking what N' with an apostrophe stands for as opposed to N , which is NORMDIST in excel

thanks


----------



## robusta (23 December 2011)

Think I knew a greek girl called Theta, the N stood for no.


----------



## mazzatelli (23 December 2011)

N' = the std pdf, while N = the std cdf for a normal dist

NORMDIST(x,0,1,FALSE)


----------



## village idiot (23 December 2011)

thanks mazza, thought you might be able to help.

got it all working good now

cheers


----------

